# Breach - how normal



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

All three kids were born back feet first
This was my first kidding, so when I saw two hoofs I thought it was good. Then she pushed again and the baby slid out backwards. I broke the sack and suctioned the mouth. Then the second came out and immediately the third. Broke both sacks and suctioned quickly. All are doing great!

Wondering though - how often do they come out backwards? Is this why she went a few days later this year? 148, last year 145

After the water bubble broke, she only pushed maybe 15 mins until #1 was born. I knew I had to check after 30 mins, but didn't get that far

With 1 to kid in April and 9 in May, is there anything I can do to prevent mispositioning? (Is that a word? Lol)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I found that really good loose minerals with plenty of copper helps, along with lots of exercise. 
Sounds like you were spot on with feeding; if those kids were bigger she would have had a difficult time birthing them.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I agree with the excercise and health advice...but those babies just seem to come out any way they can . And of course with multiples they get especially cramped for moving room...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't they breached when they come out tail/butt first with their legs folded under them? That's a difficult birth because the butt and legs are so big that the mama can have trouble pushing them out.

Coming out back legs first is actually a normal position, and its easier on the doe because the narrow legs come before the wide head. Most of my babies were born hind legs first, and I've had one breach birth....
I think that's how it goes anyways


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Breach means backwards, no matter if it is butt or feet first. :thumb:


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

She gets good feed, sweetlix loose mineral and kelp from Maine free choice. Maybe she needed more exercise. When the snow came off the barn roof, it packed down a 6 foot mound of snow/ice and they haven't been out in about 4 weeks. Three goats share a 12x12 stall, so they weren't cramped.

Weighed the babies......they are each 4 pounds!

Edited to add - I gave copper and BoSe 4 weeks ago too


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok, thanks Toth  . My kids born back legs first were always the quickest and easiest births while the butt firsts were always annoying and slow, so I guess there's the easy breech and the bad breech lol  .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are welcome 

Yes, it is harder with butt first and needs to be corrected so they can be born. 

With legs first, it is really easy and there is no assistance needed in most cases.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

There was no assistance pulling, they slipped right out. I just had to break the bags and clear their mouths. They came out too quick and it was only 10 degrees last night. Brrrrr!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you were there for them. You saved their lives by being there.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Glad you were there for them. You saved their lives by being there.


 I had been listening to the baby monitor and watching the stall camera since about day 143......and she held out until 148...... :coffee2: There was no way I was missing this one. Time to catch up :ZZZ:

She can scream all she wants next fall in heat.....there is no way we are having march babies ever again!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

March isn't so bad.. Feb. kids are NO fun!!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ashley's been kidding since January-that's crazy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know!! I pity her having to milk in this!! I know I'm hating it!! And it's March now! My poor pinky fingers get so cold! Lol


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't think she's milking them. I tried to buy milk from her for a batch of lotion last week and she didn't have any. Hmmm. So happy Luna kidded, I'll finally have milk to drink again  funny, but I'll only drink our own milk


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Really?? I'm sure some of her kids have left by now.. I can't see her just not milking them.. Huh.. :shrug:


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

She was just starting to wean, and had a couple bottle babies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ah.. Makes sense..


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

As long as the back legs are coming out downward, it is not considered to be a serious breech and from what I have read and experienced- those kind just slip right out. It is when the bottom and tail shows with no legs that I think is considered a 'true breech' that needs correcting. So far when our does have triplets, they come both ways of normal front and 'normal' back positions. - Sometimes it seems that if there are two with the same position, they may both end up in the canal at the same time so maybe it is normal for multi-births to have some come out 'normal' back feet first and have one or two with normal nose/front feet first. A lot of people consider back feet first to be a normal birth for multiples.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks! With 10 left to kid I just wanted an idea of what to expect


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You never know how the kids will present themselves when kidding. 
Most of the time, they come out with no assistance. 
We just have to hope it all goes well with each Doe. And be there for them when help is needed.:wink:


----------

